# Vergleich PC Gamer Markt zu Konsolen



## nonamez78 (25. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
leider konnte ich auch nach längerer Überlegerei keine wirklich passende Rubrik für diese Frage finden, ich bitte im Nachsicht.

Spätestens seit dem Bericht über die Dominanz der PS4 in Deutschland frage ich mich: wieviel % sind denn im Vergleich die PC Gamer zusammen gerechnet.

Gibt es darüber überhaupt halbwegs brauchbare Zahlen, oder geht sowas dank Einzelkomponenten Kauf komplett unter? Aus den Steam Usern könnte man es zumindest grob ableiten, aber auch darauf hab ich nicht wirklich etwas finden können.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Januar 2016)

Ubisofts Zahlen zu Spieleverkäufen vom November 2015

PS4: 27%
PC: 20%
XBO: 12%
X360: 10%
PS3: 10%
Wii: 2%
WiiU: 1%
+Rest(mobile, etc.)

PS4, PC Dominant Platforms for Ubisoft Games - IGN


----------



## Zwitschack (25. Januar 2016)

was möchtest du als Zahl haben? Anzahl der Gaming-PCs?

was sind denn Gaming-PCs? womit werden sie definiert?

über Steam bekommt man folgende Aussagen:
- im Peak 12.447.683 (Link)
- 4,18% deutscher Client (Link)
-> 520.313 deutsche Nutzer (theoretisch)

dazu kommen aber noch Leute, die kein Steam nutzen (Uplay, Origin, Blizzard), von daher ist da keine echte Statistik aufstellbar.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Januar 2016)

Man schätzt, dass Steam ca.. 15% des weltweiten PC gamings ausmacht.


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank, das ging ja mal flott .

Genau um diese große Schätzung und die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit der genauen Angabe ging es mir. Eine klare Definition wird allein schon durch die Verwendung als Gaming- und Office-PC unmöglich.

Besonder interessant finde ich gerade die 20% von Ubisoft, wobei man natürlich umlegen müsste, in wie weit Ubisoft mehr oder weniger auf PC anbietet als auf Konsolen.


----------

